# Slow Windows XP shutdown...???



## trog100 (Jan 26, 2006)

this appiles to the  new amd 64 system i put together about a month ago..

the system is pretty simple just a couple of hardrives no raid arrays.. one dvd burner.. single core cpu.. single grfx card.. 2 gig of memory..  nothing esoteric or overly unusual.. 

it gets to the shutdown screen normally.. just a few seconds.. then sits there with the hardrive led glowing looking like there is lots of hardrive activity going on for about 50 seconds.. 

it seems like a huge great file is being written..????

nothing i do seems to alter this 50 seconds of apparent HD activity it has me baffled..

manually shutting down everything before shutting windows down dosnt make the slightest difference.. i cant get rid of the 50 seconds delay. 

i have never known a windows system to take so long to shutdown.. i have googled aound trying to find the possible answer  with no success.. anyone have any clues or ideas..

the sytem had a new install of xp pro when it was set up.. the slow shutdown has been there right from the start..and i dont have any stuff running backups or such.. not a major problem just a puzzling one.. made more irritating by the fact that roughly one shutdown in ten after all this HD stuff the system dosnt actually shutdown i have to hit the off switch.. he he he

boot up time is pretty quick no problems there.. 

trog


----------



## Cybie1111 (Jan 27, 2006)

Do you have "delete pagefile at shutdown?" enabled? If so, that might delay your shutdown process.

Also, you might have S**t on your system. Check for viruses, spy-ad-s**t ware etc..

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Cybie111 is right i use tweak xp and the i have clear page file and other settings like that and it takes awhile for my PC to shut down but the software warns me of this so maybe its a program you use for security or something. My boot up is quick though, are you using the 64 XP cause maybe its a driver issue.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 27, 2006)

nooo i wouldnt go near 64 bit widows for obvious reasons.. tried the usual not clear the page file trick.. no shit or at least no shit i can find.. he he he

as i say i have even literally shut everything down manually before exiting windows.. basically nothing i have tried makes the slightest difference.. the system sits there with some apparent HD activity going on for the 50 seconds after the shutdown screen comes up before actually shutting off.. quite what the hell is going on for those 50 seconds buggered if i know.. he he

thanks for the replies..

trog


----------



## mex (Jan 28, 2006)

have you tried shutting down with only the 1 HDD attached?


----------



## Nyte (Jan 29, 2006)

Is your hard drive moving within those 50 seconds or is it completely silent?


----------



## trog100 (Jan 29, 2006)

"Is your hard drive moving within those 50 seconds or is it completely silent?"

yes.. is it just sat there with the led on or is it actually reading or writeing something.. i must admit i aint sure.. its a pretty quiet HD.. hard to tell to be honest.. its still spinning of course cos nothing actually shuts down till after the 50 second delay.. then it all shuts off as it should.. the shutdown screen is present during this time.. 

i have tried shutting down a whole bunch of services as well as anything else i can think of.. all to no avail.. he he

and no i havnt tried running with just the one HD..

to be honest i cant think of much else to try  and will probably have to just live with a machine that takes twice as long to shutdown as it should do.. he he

it still kinda puzzles me thow.. 

trog


----------



## mex (Jan 29, 2006)

Try just using one hdd and see if it helps

+ are you using any virus software as that can sometimes delay a shut down.

Whats the make and Model of the hdd and and how you got them setup,  Eg. Prim. Master and slave with the jumpers set to cable select or master slave setup selected??


----------



## trog100 (Jan 30, 2006)

a couple of maxtor diamond max jobs both set as master and on seperate ide channels with a DVD burner slaved of the second none boot one.. 

none of its new stuff and its always been been rigged that way.. thow admittedly on a different mobo.. they shouldnt be a problem..  but out of curiosity i will remove the second pair out of the chain just to see..

its not antivirus stuff i just run a scan every so often never leave the stuff running.. i have a router hardware firewall and software firewall the xp piece of junk is off so are automatic updates.. i have tried as i said earlier manually turning everything i can off before shutting down.. it dont help none..

the system works perfectly except for this weirdly slow shutdown..

trog


----------

